# Spring Snow Goose Hunts



## MoeMan (Jan 30, 2015)

I know Missouri is the epicenter of spring Snow Goose hunting but I wondered if anyone has had any success doing it closer to Ohio. I believe PA and Illinois have spring seasons and that would better suit my work schedule if it were worth it.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Extreme Eastern PA will have some. Illinois probably will get a few, but timing would need to be pretty spot on. Check and see where outfitters are working and the timing. That would give you an idea if it is feasible or not.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I drove to Kansas over the last weekend to chase them. Learned a lot. It was awesome to watch flocks of 30,000 birds with a total of 150,000 plus on the lake. That said you can almost forget hunting snows with fewer than 1500 decoys. We had over 200 including 100 snows and 100 canadians. We felt severely outnumbered. We did get a few singles to decoy, ended up with 10 snows about about 30 canadians. Fun trip but I'll be bringing a lot more decoys next time!!

The snows don't act like canadians at all. They fly twice as high and if you don't get the entire group to decoy you can forget it. Never get a single or a few to break off a big group which the local hunters confirm as well.

Back to your questions - yes IL has them. We watched a flock of over 50,000 feeding on both sides of the highway while driving through IL right on 70. First true waterfowl tornado I've ever been under and it was in the car!! Literally a flock from one horizon to the next. I've never seen anything like it.

The coolest part of the trip was watching a bald eagle grab one out of the sky from that flock in IL while driving by.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

This year the migration in the Central flyway changed drastically. Typically we wouldn't see very many snows in Central Colorado now we have lakes and ponds loaded with more snows then the locals gave ever seen here. Its been a great week here shooting snows in Central Colorado


----------

